# Rice Pudding & Water Alternatives



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am TRYING to be healthy and eat breakfast. I am eating rice pudding now...with Lactaid milk and very little sugar and some raisins. My question is...is rice very fattening? I am trying to lose weight and since this fills me up, maybe I can use that as a filler for other meals? Water makes me gag so I can't drink as much as that as I want. I tried drinking juice but I drank so much of that, that my doctor said I was gaining weight from the sugar (natural & artificial). I tried Crystal Lite, but that is too expensive for my budget.


----------



## anita-ariel (Oct 28, 2001)

I hate to burst your bubble, but I think drinking a lots of water is essential for weightloss (IMHO.) And even if it wasn't, drinking water is necessary to alleviate IBS symptoms (whether u are D or C).and i agree w/ your doc, u most likely were gaining weight by drinking sugary drinks. i know i was 20 lbs heavier when i was an avid Fruitopia and Odwalla drinker.







so it would be a good idea to skip out on fruit juices, even the "natural" ones (1 8-oz glass of apple juice has the amount of sugar in 8 small apples). as for the diet stuff, IMHO, it either tastes nasty or stings my throat from so much citric acid. i drink flavored club soda or make my own juice (i.e. for a glass of lemonade i take juice of half a lime and add water and Splenda). i also also drink a lot of tea, using Stevia (natural, calorie-free sweetener). but if u can it's also good to just drink plain H20. I know it's hard a first, i felt the same way. but now i'm used to it, to the point that if i taste a regular juice drink now, it tastes like syrup and is *way* too sugary!-Izzy


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi! According to www.CalorieChart.org 1 cup of cooked white rice has 225 calories and 0 grams of fat. 1 cup of cooked brown rice (my favorite







 ) has 230 calories and 1 gram of fat. Oh, and the raisins have 435 calories per cup and 1 gram of fat. Also, I don't tolerate water well, either. It usually goes right through me, but I can drink hot tea. Can you have that? Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

How ironic that I was thinking of eating more rice and just happened to stop by the recipe board







Sure hope it's working out for you, Aurora.Thanks for that info, moms. I'm glad white rice doesn't have more calories as I like that better than brown.Ty


----------

